

I-Swarm Micro Robots are Up and Running - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/09/09/i-swarm-micro-robots-are-up-and-running/

======
NathanKP
The article talks about how they plan to use the optical sensor for
programming and so that bursts of light could control or reprogram an entire
swarm. Here is the key:

"Unless the swarm goes all killer-bee and turns on its creators. Just in case,
I’m learning how to use a flashlight to say, “ctrl-alt-del.”"

Might be a good thing to keep in mind!

------
Tichy
How does it move?

~~~
beambot
It uses piezo actuators as the "legs", operating them at different phases to
move in different directions. This was explained on the YC submission a few
days ago:

[http://www.hizook.com/blog/2009/08/29/i-swarm-micro-
robots-r...](http://www.hizook.com/blog/2009/08/29/i-swarm-micro-robots-
realized-impressive-full-system-integration)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=795396>

